# wpa_supplicant patch

## Elaman

Just checking, I did 

```
emerge --sync 
```

and 

```
emerge --update wpa_supplicant
```

Is this enough for me to have the latest update with the fix for the famous Krack? https://gitweb.gentoo.org/repo/gentoo.git/commit/?id=319c86d1f048618da77824081843a43f049eadb5

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Elaman,

Maybe ... what version do you get?

2.6-r3 is fixed

----------

## Elaman

Perfect. 

```
emerge --info
```

 returns just that:

```
wpa_supplicant-2.6-r3
```

Still, thanks for the confirmation!

----------

## dman777

I upgraded wpa_supplicant-2.6 to r3 and it broke my wifi. The wpa_supplicant daemon would load successfully with no errors. Ifconfig showed my wifi interface with no issues. But I could not scan in wpa_cli and dhcpcd <interface> would not really get lease me a ipaddress(even though it didn't complain). Also, wpa_gui would not load. 

I rolled back to  wpa_supplicant-2.6 and my wifi worked again.

Any suggestions?

```
localhost one # emerge --info

Portage 2.3.6 (python 2.7.12-final-0, default/linux/amd64/13.0, gcc-4.9.3, glibc-2.22-r4, 4.4.26-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.4.26-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i5-3320M_CPU_@_2.60GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     8113336 total,   6920564 free

KiB Swap:          0 total,         0 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Fri, 20 Oct 2017 03:00:01 +0000

sh bash 4.3_p48-r1

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.25.1 p1.1) 2.25.1

app-shells/bash:          4.3_p48-r1::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.22.3_rc4::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.12::gentoo, 3.4.5::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.6.3::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28-r2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.22.4::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.10-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.69::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6-r1::gentoo, 1.14.1::gentoo, 1.15::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.25.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            4.9.3::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.1-r1::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.3::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.22-r4::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://mirror.isoc.org.il/gentoo/ http://mirror.isoc.org.il/pub/gentoo/ http://www.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/gentoo rsync://rsync.gtlib.gatech.edu/gentoo ftp://ftp.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/gentoo http://gentoo.osuosl.org/ http://mirror.usu.edu/mirrors/gentoo/"

LANG="en_US"

LC_ALL="C"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bzip2 cairo cli cracklib crypt cxx dri evdev flac flitz fortran fuse gdbm gimp git gtk iconv ipv6 iso14755 jpeg jpeg2k4 lame mms mmx modules mp3 mpeg multilib ncurses nls nptl off opengl openmp pam pcre png qt3support qt4 readline seccomp session sse sse2 sse3 sse4 ssl svg tcpd tiff truetype udev unicode wavpack x264 xattr xcb zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx sse sse2" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev mouse keyboard synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-6" POSTGRES_TARGETS="postgres9_5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_4" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby22" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

----------

## UberLord

 *dman777 wrote:*   

> I upgraded wpa_supplicant-2.6 to r3 and it broke my wifi. The wpa_supplicant daemon would load successfully with no errors. Ifconfig showed my wifi interface with no issues. But I could not scan in wpa_cli and dhcpcd <interface> would not really get lease me a ipaddress(even though it didn't complain).

 

wpa_cli won't scan when associated on some drivers.

dhcpcd should timeout if the carrier is not up. However, if the kernel thinks it's up but it's really not due to wpa_supplicant issue when dhcpcd will negoitate an IPv4LL address so this could be expected behaviour.

FWIW, I have several wpa_supplicant versions (although non Gentoo) and they still work fine (Debian derivative patched 2.4, NetBSD patched 2.6 and git head on a Debian derivative). I would look for errors in wpa_supplicant and see if you can spot the failure there.

----------

## geki

 *UberLord wrote:*   

>  *dman777 wrote:*   I upgraded wpa_supplicant-2.6 to r3 and it broke my wifi. The wpa_supplicant daemon would load successfully with no errors. Ifconfig showed my wifi interface with no issues. But I could not scan in wpa_cli and dhcpcd <interface> would not really get lease me a ipaddress(even though it didn't complain). 
> 
> I would look for errors in wpa_supplicant and see if you can spot the failure there.

 

If you can read c patchset with comments, you may find the culprit there:

https://gitweb.gentoo.org/repo/gentoo.git/commit/net-wireless/wpa_supplicant/files/2017-1?id=319c86d1f048618da77824081843a43f049eadb5

8 patches in total, I wonder if they can be applied individually. to identify which breaks the wifi. Just comment out patch(es) in ebuild.

----------

